# Auto White Russian



## 225smokestack (Aug 28, 2009)

I just ordered a few of these from dope-seeds.  I was just curious if any of you have any experience with this strain.  I searched and couldn't really find much info on it except that its an AK47 x WW and that its pretty potent.  Fairly easy to grow? Hows the smoke?  TIA


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty nasty hybrid to me.  Those are two very potent strains.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

sounds like it will mind F you. :hubba: :holysheep:


----------



## northern pines (Aug 30, 2009)

HI i grew out some auto white russian and was not that pleased with the final product.I have tried just about all the autos outthere and they do not have the potency of the real deal.ie:real white russian blows away auto white russian.But if space is a issue auto are the way to go.I crossed chronic with ak-47 auto and inbreed several times to achieve a autoflowering pheno and this pheno has been my best yielder but again lacks the pow of straight chronic.Also when you order auto beans i find that the ratio of males to females is very high.(like 1 female to 2 males).I actually have tons of auto beans but am now vegging straight bc kush and white russian as i want a higher high:hubba:


----------

